# New Website - GunDogGuide.com



## nodakoutdoors.com

We've launched a new site on the Flyway Media network - http://www.gundogguide.com

With it's launching we've got 10 Buck Knives to giveaway - all waterfowl/small game knives. To be entered, all you gotta do is register and post up in the forum and you're automatically entered.

Help us get the word out on this new hunting site!


----------

